# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Causale iva fattura elettronica forfettario

## acarablu

Buongiorno,
sto creando una fattura tramite l'App dell'agenzia delle entrate e, nonostante abbia indicato il regime forfettario, mi propongono comunque la causale IVA.
Sono indeciso fra "non soggetta" (quella che sceglierei io) e non imponibile.
Qualcuno mi aiuta?
Grazie

----------


## Alessandra

regime forfetario operazioni Non soggetta (fuori campo), solo se fatturata 
N2 per 1) fatture ricevute da contribuenti forfettari o minimi;

----------


## infofattura

Salve @Alessandra 
Potresti spiegare meglio il tuo messaggio, grazie

----------

